# Overclocking GPU Causing BSOD



## Kyler Parson (Feb 11, 2011)

I've been trying to overclock my GPU (Sapphire R9 270) to 1000Mhz from default 945MHz but when I run Heaven Benchmark, it'll BSOD sometime in the benchmarking. Temps reached about 66c.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzebaMY6dr-bZ20tdWp6MDBVSWM/edit?usp=sharing This is the dumps after attempting the overclock.
Don't know what the error messages were either, to quick to read it.


FX-6300 3.5Ghz
Sapphire R9 270
Corsair CX500
Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3
Kingston Hyperx blu 4GB 1333mhz
WD Caviar Blue 1TB


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you need to switch auto restart on error of so your system stays on the blue screen so you can read it. Then you have to manually restart your system.

If your getting a bsod when overclocking your overclock is too high and you need more voltage.

what power supply are you using?


----------



## Kyler Parson (Feb 11, 2011)

Corsair CX500. 80+ bronze.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

your running the minimum psu for that card so overclocking it so most likely upping the voltages will be causeing the issue as its causing too much power draw.


----------



## Kyler Parson (Feb 11, 2011)

Hm. I see people running an R9 270X on a 430-450w PSU just fine >.>. Just I'm just unlucky, oh well. I overclocked the vram though, seems to be fine.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Those people are dumb and don't understand power consumption etc.

When going for a graphics card you go by what the manufacturer says and usually it is wise to add 30% onto that especially if your overclocking.

Your manufacturer recommends 500w.

Sometimes you get a chip which just wont overclock aswell as someone elses.


----------

